# Heavy Rain Will Get PlayStation Move Support



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Heavy Rain Will Get PlayStation Move Support*

*Quantic Dream's interactive fiction game will get motions controls this fall.*

By Kris Pigna, 03/27/2010

 
Creator David Cage hinted at it last month, and now it's official: Heavy Rain will get support for the PlayStation Move motion controller. The confirmation comes by way of Belgian gaming magazine _Chief_ (via Gamer.nl), which reports that Heavy Rain will indeed get Move support. It looks like there weren't many other details (or at least they weren't relayed), so it's unclear how soon the support will come after the controller's release this fall. 
Adding Move support to Heavy Rain certainly makes sense: Basically all of the Dual Shock 3 controls in the game are already designed to mimic the motions of the characters on-screen, from knock-down, drag-out fights to movements as simple as opening a car door. In fact, when hinting at the potential of adding motion controls last month, Cage also revealed Heavy Rain was originally planned as a motion-control game from the start.

Source: 1up.com


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm, so Sony are no longer holding off till a game is fully ready to release it. Actually, I dont mean that how it sounds. Normally we would have had to wait for heavy rain till the controller was ready with Sony, but nice to see they launched it earlier :T.

I have to say I'm a little sceptical of the move controller, but time will tell. Apart from boom blox, I dont find the Nintendo controller great, and its the main reason I dont play it more and I really cant be bothered investing in motion plus right now.

I'm going to keep my eyes peeled on reviews of the controller I think. Its going to be interesting though if its easy enough for them to integrate it into existing games. Perhaps not as Heavy Rain was intended to be a motion controller game anyway, but it'd be cool if it was, and certainly give us a reason to get out there and give it a go.


----------

